# Annoying the kid:



## granfire (Nov 3, 2011)

He made the mistake to plug his MP3 player in my computer to charge....

Right now I am loading it up with some music out of my collection of obscure and weird music. :angel:


----------



## mook jong man (Nov 3, 2011)

Hee ,hee
Why don't you put something by the Wiggles on it .


----------



## granfire (Nov 3, 2011)

LOL, sorry, don't have the Wiggles. 

And dagnabbit, my old computer died...had some Hannah Montana on there.....

But a good selection of my girly music, some 80s junk (including the infamous 'Rick Roll' A song I love BTW), some country, classic rock....
I can't wait for him to find it out.


(Seems those other moms are rubbing off on me: We went to a birthday dinner for one of his High school band mates. the moms conspired to have a 'boob cake' for the kid....certainly interesting!  But my kid forbade me to EVER make him a boob cake...well, he's only 14, not 17 like the birthday boy)
:lol:

Time to look through my USB sticks, I am sure I still have the music on there somewhere...


----------



## mook jong man (Nov 3, 2011)

granfire said:


> LOL, sorry, don't have the Wiggles.
> 
> And dagnabbit, my old computer died...had some Hannah Montana on there.....
> 
> ...



A boob cake , who are they ? The Desperate Housewives


----------



## Carol (Nov 4, 2011)

I've got a few CDs of kids songs about Moose and Bears.  Silly stuff.  I think they're fun to listen to in the car on the way up to the mountains...especially driving early in the morning.

 They're perhaps even more fun play when cheap-*** hiking partners who suddenly can't seem to chip in for gas at the end of the day.  Pay up or you'll be listening to this all the way back south... :lol2:


----------



## Jenna (Nov 4, 2011)

granfire said:


> LOL, sorry, don't have the Wiggles.
> 
> And dagnabbit, my old computer died...had some Hannah Montana on there.....
> 
> ...


LOL, you are one _baaaaaad mother_ haha   You have made me not feel so bad about tricks I have played on mine!  Anyway, I prefer to see it as more of an educational service.  Be sure to enlighten him to the cultured era of 70s disco, the Beegees and Abba, the wonderful emotive world of Bette Midler and of course the heartily politicised and feminist agenda of Spice Girls  He will be certain to thank you G


----------



## granfire (Nov 4, 2011)

mook jong man said:


> A boob cake , who are they ? The Desperate Housewives



LOL, It was really funny though.
The demographic of the party was odd: Kids - all boys; Parents - all moms  (I hope the boys learned a valuable lesson: Middle aged women are dangerous!)


I must dig out the ABBA and Bee Gees. How could I have ever forgotten that!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Well, considering your last post, be sure to look for Maggie by Rod Stewart, just in case he missed your message.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 4, 2011)

Today's playlist.  Eclectic much?

10,000 Maniacs - In My Tribe
10,000 Maniacs - MTV Unplugged
3rd Force - Vital Force
Academy of Ancient Music · Hogwood - Beethoven Symphony No3 Eroica
Acoustic Alchemy - Arcanum
Alex Bugnon - Head Over Heels
Al Stewart - Time Passages
Altan - Island Angel
Ambrosia - Ambrosia
Ambrosia - Life Beyond LA
Ambrosia - Somewhere in Time
America - History America's Greatest Hits
Andreas Vollenweider - Caverna Magica
Andrew Lloyd Webber and Tim Rice - Jesus Christ Superstar - A Rock Opera
Antonio Carlos Jobim & Elis Regina - Elis & Tom
Bach - Bach for Breakfast
Benny Andersson, Tim Rice, Björn Ulvaeus - Chess (Disc One)
Benny Andersson, Tim Rice, Björn Ulvaeus - Chess (Disc Two)
Benny Goodman - The Best of Benny Goodman and his Orchestra
Blues Traveler - Four
Bonnie Raitt - Nick of Time
Boz Scaggs - Silk Degrees
Bush - Razorblade Suitcase
Cherry Poppin' Daddies - Zoot Suit Riot
Chieli Minucci - It's Gonna Be Good
Clannad - Ring of Gold
Collins, Judy - Colors of the Day- The Best of Judy Collins
Count Basie - An Introduction To His Best Recordings
Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - So Far
David Bowie - ChangesTwoBowie
Debussy - Greatest Hits
Detroit Symphony Orchestra with Antal Dorati - Igor Stravinsky - Le Sacre Du Printemps
Dire Straits - Money for Nothing
Dishwalla - Pet Your Friends
Diverse - The Music Man
DruidStone - The Vow
Earth Wind And Fire - Best Of Vol 1
Electric Light Orchestra - Strange Magic The Best of Electric Light Orchestra (disc 1)
Electric Light Orchestra - Strange Magic The Best Of Electric Light Orchestra (Disc2)
Ella Fitzgerald - The Rodgers and Hart Songbook, Vol 1 [dBP]
Ellington, Duke - Paris Blues Soundtrack
Elliot Rogers - Comin' Back 2 You
Elvis Costello & The Attractions - The Best Of Elvis Costello & The Attractions
Elvis Presley - Greatest Jukebox Hits
Enya - Enya
Enya - Journey of the Angels
Eric Clapton - Slowhand
Eve 6 - Eve 6
Fattburger - Livin' Large
Ferde Grofe - Grand Canyon & Mississippi Suites
Frank Sinatra - My Way
Frank Sinatra - Ring-A-Ding Ding! (Remastered)
FRANK SINATRA - THE VERY GOOD YEARS
Frank Zappa - Apostrophe (') & Overnight Sensation
Garth Brooks - Fresh Horses
George Frederick Handel - Greatest Hits Handel
God Street Wine - $199 Romances
God Street Wine - Who's Driving
Greatest Hits Brahms - Greatest Hits Brahms
GRP - (I Got No Kick Against) Modern Jazz
Hank Dogs - Half Smile
Hem - Rabbit Songs
Hootie & The Blowfish - Cracked Rear View
Irish singers - 20 favourite Irish-Pub-Songs
James Taylor - Best of James Taylor
James Taylor - Greatest Hits
Jeff Wayne - The War Of The Worlds (CD2)
Jeff Wayne - The War of the Worlds (Disc 1)
Jimmy Buffett - Living And Dying In Three Quarter Time
Jones, Rickie Lee - Rickie Lee Jones
Jon Secada - Jon Secada
J S Bach - Brandenberg Concerto's #2
J S Bach - Philharmonia Virtuosi - Richard Kapp - Brandenberg Concertos
Keiko Matsui - Dream Walk
Keith Jarrett - The Köln Concert
Ken Navarro - The Labor of Love
Kinky Friedman - Sold American - 30th Anniversary Edition
Korn - Life Is Peachy
Loreena McKennitt - The Book Of Secrets
Louis Armstrong - Verve Silver Collection
madness - one step beyond
Manhattan Transfer - Christmas Album 1992
Mannheim Steamroller - A Fresh Aire Christmas
Mannheim Steamroller - Christmas
Mannheim Steamroller - Christmas in the Aire
Marc Antoine - Classical Soul
Marc Antoine - Urban Gypsy
Marc Cohn - Marc Cohn
Martina McBride - Evolution
Meat Puppets - Too High To Die - Meat Puppets - Too High To Die
Monty Python - The Final Rip Off (Disc 1)
Monty Python - The Final Rip Off (Disc 2)
Mozart - Greatest Hits Mozart
Outback - Baka
Pat Metheny Group - Imaginary Day
Paul Hardcastle - The Jazzmasters
Paul Hardcastle - The Jazzmasters II
Paul Simon - Greatest Hits, Etc
Paul Winter & Paul Halley - Whales Alive
Pete Fountain - High Society
Peter Gabriel - Secret World Live (CD 1 of 2)
Peter Gabriel - Shaking the Tree Sixteen Golden Greats
Peter Gabriel - Us
Peter White - Caravan Of Dreams
Peter White - Collection (CGR_1810)
Peter White - Reflections
Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
Procol Harum - Greatest Hits
Reba McEntire - What If It's You
Richard Wagner - Greatest Hits
Robert Cray - Strong Persuader
Santana - Supernatural
Schubert - Greatest Hits - MLK 64 069
Sergio Mendes - Brasileiro
Shania Twain - Come On Over
Silly Wizard - Caledonia's Hardy Sons
Silly Wizard - Kiss the Tears Away
Sky - Sky 3
Squirrel Nut Zippers - Hot
Squirrel Nut Zippers - Perennial Favorites
Stabbing Westward - Darkest Days
Steely Dan - A Decade Of Steely Dan
Suzanne Vega - Days Of Open Hand
Suzanne Vega - Solitude Standing
The Band - The Best Of The Band
The Beatles - Yellow Submarine [Songtrack]
The Corrs - Talk On Corners (Special Edition)
The Night Heron Consort - A Celtic Celebration (Christmas Favorites)
The Refreshments - Fizzy Fuzzy Big & Buzzy
The Roches - We Three Kings
Tim Rice and Andrew Lloyd Webber - Jesus Christ Superstar (Disc Two)
U2 - The Joshua Tree
Urban Knights - Urban Knights IV
Van Morrison - A Sense of Wonder
Van Morrison - Moondance
Various - America - A Tribute To Heroes (Disc 1)
Various - America A Tribute To Heroes (Disc 2)
Various Artists - Chef Aid The South Park Album
Various Artists - Christmas Sounds of Today
Various Artists - Windham Hill Sampler '89
Various - A Winter's Solstice IV
Various - A Winter's Solstice, Volume 5
Various - Godspell (OST)
Various - Putamayo Presents - Samba Bossa Nova
Various - The 2 Tone Collection A Checkered Past (Disc 1)
Various - The 2 Tone Collection A Checkered Past (Disc 2)
Various - The Colors Of Latin Jazz - Shades Of Jobim
Various - The Girl from Ipanema The Antonio Carlos Jobim Songbook
Waterboys - A Pagan Place
Weather Report - Heavy Weather
Wynton Marsalis, Ellis Marsalis - Joe Cool's Blues


----------



## WC_lun (Nov 4, 2011)

Subjecting the poor boy to ABBA is just cruel 

Having the mom and step-father I have, I have decided that part of the parents' job is to embarrass the heck out of thier kids.  As a teenager, I avoided going places in public with them because they would do things like sing... loudly.

I think a little Barney the Purple Dinosaur music would be hilarious, especially coming from his mom.


----------



## granfire (Nov 4, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Today's playlist.  Eclectic much?
> 
> 10,000 Maniacs - In My Tribe
> 10,000 Maniacs - MTV Unplugged
> ...



COOL, I actually heard of some of these people! 



(I think I got a Rod Steward CD somewhere..the pink one...)


I came to the conclusion that even mundane things like breathing will be considered embarrassing by the kid. Since I am not about to hold my breath, he will just have to deal. I don't go out of my way to make a scene (much) but I won't be something I am not either.
He complained about my taking pictures at the games....I told him that was my artistic expression - or I could pick up singing. Since I can't carry a tune in a hand basket...he shut up really quickly! )


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 4, 2011)

granfire said:


> ...
> 
> He complained about my taking pictures at the games....I told him that was my artistic expression - or I could pick up singing. Since I can't carry a tune in a hand basket...he shut up really quickly! )



And they say the younger generation can't learn.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 4, 2011)

My lord, Bill!  Surely you didn't listen to all that in one day?  The Eroica alone eats up a big chunk of time, as does War of the Worlds.  That aside, there's some good stuff in your list ... and some stuff that should be in the bin! :lol:.


----------



## Carol (Nov 4, 2011)

WC_lun said:


> Subjecting the poor boy to ABBA is just cruel
> 
> Having the mom and step-father I have, I have decided that part of the parents' job is to embarrass the heck out of thier kids.  As a teenager, I avoided going places in public with them because they would do things like sing... loudly.
> 
> I think a little Barney the Purple Dinosaur music would be hilarious, especially coming from his mom.



ABBA?? Its not cruel, its European  :lol:

 You still here ABBA music everywhere there.  I walked through a city park in Barcelona and there was a guy sitting on a statue base playing an ABBA song on a flute. 

Plus they rocked the house live!

[yt]9G5129BMoXg[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 4, 2011)

I've been an applauder of ABBA since Waterloo!  I might be a rocker and ABBA might be firmly esconced in the Pop Music genre but their stuff is seriously good.  I even have Agnetha Faltskog's solo album .


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 4, 2011)

An Agnetha song I've always loved {the sound quality is terrible in the video, I suspect it suffers from being off a tape in the 80's }:

[yt]-AyyJXF3Sno[/yt]

Perhaps one for Gran to add to her sons MP3 player? :grins:


----------



## granfire (Nov 4, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> An Agnetha song I've always loved {the sound quality is terrible in the video, I suspect it suffers from being off a tape in the 80's }:
> 
> [yt]-AyyJXF3Sno[/yt]
> 
> Perhaps one for Gran to add to her sons MP3 player? :grins:



LOL, that's a blast from the past!


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 5, 2011)

Load him up on Elvis and early Madonna. That'll curl his toes. X-D


----------



## granfire (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry, I won't do that to him...Elvis I mean...next thing you know he wants a velvet poster of the guy.....


----------



## Flea (Nov 5, 2011)

Negativland

Jello Biafra

Thomas Dolby  (still the rockin'est album _ever_, tyvm, and no surer way to horrify your parents when you're 14. Aaahh, memories.)

And no, my musical taste hasn't gone any more mainstream since those golden days.


----------



## David43515 (Nov 7, 2011)

Carol said:


> Its not cruel, its European :lol:
> 
> .
> 
> [yt]9G5129BMoXg[/yt]



When it comes to music.....that`s such a fine line that the light has to be juuuuuuuuust right in order to see it. (Said the man who has to suffer through Japanese versions of hip-hop and reggeh.)


----------



## granfire (Nov 7, 2011)

LOL, yeah, I hear you on the Japanised versions. (The kid has downloaded some of the junk, I guess I need to really step it up if I want to annoy him!)


----------

